# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Ndikimi i veshjes "ekstravagante" tek nxënësit!

## pranvera bica

Problem shqetesues ne shkolla eshte edhe veshja ekstravagnte,e papershtatshme per oret e mesimit.Si mendoni influencon  ne rezultatet e mesimeve,jane te perqendruar tek spjegimi i mesuesit apo mos i ka levizur luku e truku? A eshte nje shpetim uniforma?

----------


## Explorer

Ne çdo shtet qe ne e njohim per te civilizuar, mbahen uniforma shkollore.
Vetemse ne Shqiperine tone te dashur, 
shkohet ne shkolle pa uniforme.

----------


## muslimani72

prandaj eshte ritur edhe dhunimi i femrave ne shkolla,normal se kur bie rrenja e msimit ngrihet dicka tjeter e ne kete rast ...

----------


## E=mc²

Cdo faktore i jashtem apo i brendshem, ndikon negativisht ne arsimimin e individeve. Po nuk pati nje rregull strikt, dhe te respektohet rigorozisht, nuk kan gje ne vij.

----------


## prenceedi

"gjella me kripe e kripa me karar " thote populli..........
keshtu qe edhe veshja ka rolin e vet ne perparimin e nxenesve ne mesime
jam i mendimit qe uniforma ne shkolla duhet te jete e detyrueshme si ne kohen e "xhaxhit" qe nuk te ndahej shamia nga qafa.
megjithate kryesore ne kete problem sipas mendimit tim ngelet FAMILJA nga atje e kane zanafillen te gjitha.
dmth uniforma ne problemin qe ngre hapesi i temes eshte dytesore 
kryesoret jane familja shkolla shoqeria

----------


## chino

Explrorer:
Nuk është e saktë që në të gjitha shtetet tjera "të civilizuara" praktikohet uniforma. Në Suedi e Gjermani p.sh. jo. Të paktën jo në ato shkolla që kam parë unë.

Që veshtja ekstravagante ka potencial për pengim të mësimit, besoj se nuk mund të mohohet në tërësi. Por mendoj se është një ndikim negativ minimal. Dhe i cili ndodhë vetëm në individë me probleme tjera, pra jo vetëm për shkak të veshjes. Këtë e dëshmojnë rastet e dy shteteve të sipërpërmendura, shkollat dhe nxënesit e të cilave nuk besoj se mund të shihen si të pasuksesshme, edhe pse ato njohin poashtu raste të veshjesh ekstravagante. 

Mirëpo edhe unë jam pro uniformës në shkollë. Jo për arsye se pengon mësimin, por për shkak të ndjenjës e cila duhet dominuar në shkollë se të gjithë nxënësit janë të barabartë, pra që të mos shihet i pasuri, i varfëri, i ekstrovertuari e kështu me radhë, e cila ndikon në krijimin e grupeve sociale si dhe përjashtimin e disa nxënësve nga to. Si dhe për shkak të theksimit të neutralitetit religjioz apo ideologjik të shkollës si institucion shtetëror. 


*

----------


## bombona

uniformen e kam alergji me than te drejten se kjo ne gjimnaz nuk me pelqen hiq fare....
po mbase kjo eshte se un shkoj e rregullt ne shkoll a asnje ekzagjerim e them pse me vesh un uniform hehhe
gjithsesi mir eshte uniforma po me qen pak e pershtatshme se.....

----------


## Elonaa

Veshjet ekstravagante nuk mund ti perdorim ne shkolla apo vende pune.Dihet qe perdorimi i tyre ne vende jo te pershtatshme i ul vleren personit ,edhe sikur te jet perfekt shikohet me nje sy tjeter!Te pakten ktu ku jam une.

----------


## KUSi

Sot shkollat jane bere pasarela mode, gjithcka mund te jete vetem shkolle JO.

----------


## davidd

Te gjitha shkollat shteterore ne shqiperi kane nje rregull per uniformen dhe nuk lejohen nxenesit ne shkolle pa uniforme.  Kushdo qe nuk zbaton rregullin e ligjin nuk duhet te pranuar ne mesim edhe duhet ti jepet verejtjtje qe nje gje e tille most te perserite me. 
Po e verteta eshte se shume familje nuk kane mundesi te blejne uniformat shlollore te kerkuara nga ligji. Ne kete rast kur arsimi eshte i detyrueshem, une mendoj se abshkia, komuna apo shkolla vete duhet tiu vije ne dnihme ketyre familjeve, per ti paisur te gjithe nxenesit me uniform.

----------


## FierAkja143

> A eshte nje shpetim uniforma?


Jo fare.  E them me bindje sepse vajta ne high school me uniforem.  Nefakt eshte me keq sepse fundin SHUME pak vajza e vishnin ne menyren qe duhej.  Shumica e benin minifund e ngrinin shume lart.


Sa per veshjen ekstravagante nese ndikon ne rrenjen e nxenesve nga mesimet besoj se ska as nje lidhje.  

A duhen veshur studentet ne menyre ekstravagante?  Jo.  Po kjo ka te bej me edukaten dhe moralin e cdo individi.  Duhet cik rrespekt per veten ne pergjithesi dhe sidomos ne shkolle duhet rrespekt per ambientin.

Ca femra nuk din ca te bejn me veten e tyre.  Nje femer qe eshte ne te vertet e bukur nuk ka nevoj te mundohet te terheqi vemendje duke ekspozuar pjese te trupit.  Zakonisht ato femra qe nuk jan shume te paraqiteshme jan ato qe kan pasigurira ne vete dhe duan te terheqin vemendje qe te ndihen mire.  
Per meshkujt nuk di ca te them.  Ca quhet veshje ekstravagante tek meshkujt?? lol

----------


## Jupa

Kam pare qe ne shqiperi shkohet ne shkolle sikur do te dalin per ndonje feste.

----------


## pranvera bica

> Kam pare qe ne shqiperi shkohet ne shkolle sikur do te dalin per ndonje feste.


Dhe po te veresh ne ndonje shkolle ku mesueset jane te reja ,te porsa dala nga  universiteti  nuk i dallon dot nga nxeneset ,dhe te krijohet ideja se po konkurojne ne veshje me mesueset dhe lyhen si aman o Zot...

----------


## ILMGAP

*Vajzat të cilat vishen me rroba (veshje) ekstravagante kanë të sigurta notat më të larta në shkollë, ndërsa djemtë të cilët bëhen servil të këtyre vajzave përjashtohen shpesh herë nga shkolla !!!*

----------


## Elonaa

Po s'kan faj nxensit dhe mesueset.Fajin e ka  drejtoria e shkolles.Ktu nje forum ne virtualitet dhe ka perpiluar nje rregullore.Ne shqiperi s'egzistojne kto rregulloret?Apo i thyejn pa problem!!.Se njerzia po mbajne atletet shapkat neper canta se si le njeri edhe ne vere te punojne pa kepuce.JO me te tjerat.

----------


## Elonaa

> Shqiptaret shkojne nga shkojne..tek veshja e kan mendjen..dhe te gjykojne ata qe vishen.




Ktu sikur s'flitet pse vishen.Po flitet per veshje ekstravagante.Sipas vendit duhet te behet kuvendi apo jo??

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Ktu sikur s'flitet pse vishen.Po flitet per veshje ekstravagante.Sipas vendit duhet te behet kuvendi apo jo??


Ketu flitet pse vishen e si vishen,o me mire gjykohen se si vishen.

Nje i ri o nxenes,nuk eshte ekstavagant kur vishet si i ri i moshes se vet.
Eshte ekstavagant kur vishet si gjyshja ime,dhe eshte estravagant kur e mendon si gjyshja ime.

Pra diskutimi eshte per veshjen,se shkolla nuk ka te bej me veshjen,dhe as veshja me mesimin."Jeni" ekstavagant te pakten ne mendim.

----------


## Elonaa

> Ketu flitet pse vishen e si vishen,o me mire gjykohen se si vishen.
> 
> Nje i ri o nxenes,nuk eshte ekstavagant kur vishet si i ri i moshes se vet.
> Eshte ekstavagant kur vishet si gjyshja ime,dhe eshte estravagant kur e mendon si gjyshja ime.
> 
> Pra diskutimi eshte per veshjen,se shkolla nuk ka te bej me veshjen,dhe as veshja me mesimin."Jeni" ekstavagant te pakten ne mendim.




haha me shkrive.lol

Ekstravaganc nuk quhet pse vishen.apo pse lyhen.Kto jan normale.Njerzit do vishen dhe do mbajne trupin.Te pakten une ekstravaganc quaj kur vjen e ngarkuar ne tualet.Mendoj qe nje tualet i forte nuk i pershtatet nje studenteje.Apo vijne gati te xhveshura ne kl.Po qene vajzat te xhveshura ajde ti mbash djemt e kl hahaha Se ju cunat dashuroni me sy.S'ju ndalon dot njeri.Ndalohet syri??!!Kshuqe u be klasa mish mash. :djall i fshehur:  Atje ku meret kultura duhet dhe respekti per trupin tend dhe amjentin.Une kam qene e veshur me uniform deri ne shkoll te mesme.Uniforma eshte shume mire.S'dalloheshin femijet e milionerave nga ne,  shqiptaret. te gjithe me uniform.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> haha me shkrive.lol
> 
> Ekstravaganc nuk quhet pse vishen.apo pse lyhen.Kto jan normale.Njerzit do vishen dhe do mbajne trupin.Te pakten une ekstravaganc quaj kur vjen e ngarkuar ne tualet.Mendoj qe nje tualet i forte nuk i pershtatet nje studenteje.Apo vijne gati te xhveshura ne kl.Po qene vajzat te xhveshura ajde ti mbash djemt e kl hahaha Se ju cunat dashuroni me sy.S'ju ndalon dot njeri.Ndalohet syri??!!Kshuqe u be klasa mish mash.:dfshehur Atje ku meret kultura duhet dhe respekti per trupin tend dhe amjentin.Une kam qene e veshur me uniform deri ne shkoll te mesme.Uniforma eshte shume mire.S'dalloheshin femijet e milionerave nga ne,  shqiptaret. te gjithe me uniform.


Dallimi midis "klasave" e mundesite e tyre eshte gje tjeter.Po mendoj se ju do studjonit njelloj edhe sikur te ishit pa uniforme,o e veshur "ekstravagante"

"Nuk gjykohet nje brez me i ri,se tregon qe po plakesh".
Dhe ekstavaganca sot,eshte: kur nje vajze nuk ben tualet e jo kur e ben te rende.

Po prap edhe tualeti ekstavagant nuk ka te beje me mesimin.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Gabimi nuk është te veshja por te mentaliteti ynë dhe kultura jonë anadollake.
Ne, shumica dhe të shumtën e herës çdo gjë që bëjmë bëjmë për të tjerët, për t'i rënë në sy tjetrit pse jo për ta "ngacmuar". Është absurde ta zëmë, kur shkojmë për të blerë rroba e marrim dikë me vete që ai të na e pëlqej dhe nuk marrim atë që neve na pëlqen. Paramendo, ka raste edhe kur dikush do të fejohet më dikë, pyet shoqet a shokët si po të duket djali a vajza që unë po e zgjedh për veten time!!!! Po u vesh dikush "ekstravagnt" sytë e botës shqiptare kthehn kah ai/ajo... Kjo nuk ndodh në shtetin ku po jetoj!

P.S. Këtu në Danimarkë plakat lyhen! Të rejat e kanë "lyerjen" natyrale, bukurinë që ia ka falur natyra.

----------

